# 19 Impossibly Clever Knitting And Crochet Patterns



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/impossibly-clever-knitting-and-crochet-patterns

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/things-to-do-with-bits-of-leftover-yarn

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/23-weird-but-awesome-knitted-things


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Fun. Thanks for posting.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

You're welcome


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

breeze075 said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/impossibly-clever-knitting-and-crochet-patterns
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/things-to-do-with-bits-of-leftover-yarn
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alannaokun/23-weird-but-awesome-knitted-things


Thank you so much for sharing. I found the instructions and pattern for the crochet 10 stitch afghan. Now maybe I can try it like I have been wanting to.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

gmarie said:


> Thank you so much for sharing. I found the instructions and pattern for the crochet 10 stitch afghan. Now maybe I can try it like I have been wanting to.


That's great! :thumbup:


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the links.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

gmarie said:


> Thank you so much for sharing. I found the instructions and pattern for the crochet 10 stitch afghan. Now maybe I can try it like I have been wanting to.


One of my granddaughters only crochets, so she might be interested in this one.


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for those links - I Pinned a bunch of stuff! Great ideas!


----------



## Bobbi56 (Jun 30, 2013)

thank you!! what fun!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

interesting, many thanks!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Some really fun ideas.


----------



## Imarachne (Sep 18, 2011)

Always grateful for new patterns--I knit for charity and I get to make lots of things !!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

How fun! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting! Saved some interesting ideas from the sites.


----------



## Elvi (Jul 9, 2014)

These are great links!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

How fun! I loved the chain link necklace (thought it would make a great baby toy) until I got to the sniffle mitts and then the air apostrophes! Cool. Thanks for posting and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the links


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks for the links....awesome!


----------



## dvcafton (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for those links! There were a lot of really fun ideas!


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Some unusual, quick, cute and easy patterns. Thank you for the links. Beanies could be a great way to use up some of my loose ends and there are some patterns I especially like for small gift wrap additions.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Some great fun idea's there thank you for the links


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting..... liked the teacup pocket especially.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thanks, very interesting and fun!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

These were fun! Thanks for sharing. I saved several ideas.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

I'm glad so many of you liked these as much as I did. A change of pace for us


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

I found these links quite interesting. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Bobbi56 said:


> thank you!! what fun!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

fun


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you. So many great ideas. So creative, can hardly wait to make some for gifts. The café curtains for my kitchen window will make a fun change from knitting shawls.


----------

